# Bruised Toe Prevention?



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi guys,

Does anyone else have the problem of a bruised toe after snowboarding? The skin under the nail turns black/blue, and eventually, the nail falls off. I've had this happen for a few seasons.

I'm just wondering if anyone has advice for preventing this problem. I'm thinking the damage occurs when the toe impacts the inside of the boot. Right now, my feet seem to fit just right inside the boot (no gap between toe and boot). Should I try wearing boots that are half a size larger? Or should I look for a softer lining inside the boot?

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes, get a half size larger boot size. MY toes killed me after end of each day last few seasons wearing a half size less than I should of. Resulted in a whole nail going off on the same toe two years in a row. First of all, my feet with a ruler next to them show a little over 11 inches, for some reason those who measured my feet always said 10 1/2, bullshit. This is why my toes were sore esp with snowboard boots. I bought size 11 1/2 this year and no problems so far. Keep in mind snowboard boots are not ski boots, they will flex a lot more and your toes can also get sore holding an edge for a long duration applying pressure one foot more than the other. I would suggest to anyone who gets into boarding to get boots 1/2 a size bigger than your own feet to give you adequate room. Most sites recommend this as well.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

JC21 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anyone else have the problem of a bruised toe after snowboarding? The skin under the nail turns black/blue, and eventually, the nail falls off. I've had this happen for a few seasons.
> 
> ...


With your boots all laced up, can you move your foot forward at all? Or are your toes scrunched up?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> With your boots all laced up, can you move your foot forward at all? Or are your toes scrunched up?


My toes are not scrunched up, but there is no space at all for my foot to move forward. 

Thanks for the replies, guys!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds more like you need a boot with a wider toebox.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Not sure exactly what the fitment problem is, but your boots def do not fit.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

Just to clarify, should there actually be toe space in my boots (and room for toe movement)? 
That seems a bit unsecure...but I guess I would have to actually try it on the slopes to tell how it will feel.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

it also could be the boot. some boots have an extra cushion at the end of the boot


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

cu ur toe nails back


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I had this with 32 boots after they packed out, and with the newer (07+) 32 boots. I went with a Northwave boots but got a 1/2 size bigger. Now that they are packed out, I realize I could easily have fit into a 1/2 size smaller. 
I guess what I'm trying to say, some brands will fit you in such a way that they will hurt you in certain places, so go out and try a bunch of different brands.


----------

